# GTA V 3D



## Nightbird (14. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bekomme den 3D Modus nicht zum laufen :/ Der normale Modus läuft 

GTA V samt Patches installiert. Aktueller Game Ready Treiber geladen. 3D getestet in Systemsteuerung. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Stereo 3D in den Grafikeinstellungen GTA auf AN gestellt. neu gestartet. Nvidia sagt "Excellent" aber ich hab noch nicht ein 3D Bild gesehen.

i7 3770 @ 350GHz
16 MB Ram 
2048 Nvidid Geforce GTX 680
Windows 8.1 64

Nur mal ganz nebenbei. Ich dachte eigentlich ich hätte da "noch" ein Topgerät, aber das meiste kann ich nur auf Normal stellen bzw. muss es auslassen (msaa) damit das auch nur annährend funktioniert. Mit den 3D Einstellungen bin ich bei gelb (1750 genutzer RAM von der Grafikkarte).

Mach ich was falsch? hat noch jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. April 2015)

Nightbird schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> i7 3770 @ 350GHz
> ...



350 GHZ ? KRASS 

Ist schon klar, helfen kann ich dir aber leder nicht, hab aber über den Chat bei Twitch mitbekommen das es wohl bei eingen ohne Probleme läuft mit 3D Bild.


----------



## Nightbird (14. April 2015)

schon klar fehlt der Punkt 3.5, aber für die Uhrzeit war das schon mal nicht schlecht


----------

